# Early Sting-Ray correct parts



## PlasticNerd (Jan 28, 2019)

So I decided I’m going to restore my early rays and I’d like some help, pics would be best, with 1965 -1967 Sting-Ray correct parts. Looking at standards only, not 3 speeds or deluxe/super deluxe right now. What are the correct colors, rims/hubs, sissy bar, seats/seat pans, and handlebars/grips for these three years? I’ll add the other models to my list as I learn more! I have one or two Sting-Ray books, but they’re not super clear and I know there are some of you that know correctness down to the bolts and bearings! Thanks, Gary.


----------

